# Is UK MBA well respected in Australia?



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

My friend has recently completed 1 yr General MBA from Aston Business School, Barmingham ,UK.(It is ranked 11th in UK,21 in EUR and 75th in the world by FT ranking 2010).He has 7 yrs of Indian IT exp 
prior to his MBA.

What are his chances of ending up with good job in Australia?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Really depends on what his experience is more so than having a MBA and here in Australia many people who do MBAs do so in conjunction with existing employment.


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

Following are some details of his 7 yrs Indian IT exp.
#Worked as a 'Onsite-Coordinator' for client 'Cisco Systems' at San Jose,CA,USA for around 2 years 
•	Coordinating software application development, support work in India alone with team of 5 resources located at client side in USA which resulted in outsourcing and thus cost reduction for the company.
•	Addressed critical application issues for end-users which helped them to process their day to day production business activities related to purchase order ,billing and inventory.
#Worked for British client a container shipping company 'P&O Nedlloyd (now known as Maersk Line)'. Solved business process problems related to shipping industry software application.
•	Managed a team of 4 engineers and 1 intern which led in functional enhancements of different software applications related with project and portal management. 
•	Marketed some of the software applications to top level management at Cisco through demo and presentation meetings with directors and VPs which significantly increased sales for the company
•	Solved various fatal production support problems related to different software applications under Cisco engineering because of which consistently achieved high ratings on customer satisfaction from many application stake holders.
•	Trained P& O Nedlloyd business managers located in Middle-East to understand software application related to shipping domain.
•	Innovated and lead different technical initiatives in improving application productivity and throughput
•	Trained Cisco program managers to functionally understand and test PTC product life cycle management related software product



Wanderer said:


> Really depends on what his experience is more so than having a MBA and here in Australia many people who do MBAs do so in conjunction with existing employment.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yep, I don't think they will worry too much about his Indian experience in Australia. He will have to get some local (Australian) experience first to take full advantage of his MBA. He may have a problem with work as employers may often see him as overqualified.

A fellow of mine from Melbourne says that all Indians in taxi cabs in Melbourne are MBA graduates. This is a bit of exeggeration of course, but it shows that qualification and overseas experience are often insufficient in Australia.


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

Will MBIT or MBA from uni like RMIT will be more helpful ?



Dexter said:


> Yep, I don't think they will worry too much about his Indian experience in Australia. He will have to get some local (Australian) experience first to take full advantage of his MBA. He may have a problem with work as employers may often see him as overqualified.
> 
> A fellow of mine from Melbourne says that all Indians in taxi cabs in Melbourne are MBA graduates. This is a bit of exeggeration of course, but it shows that qualification and overseas experience are often insufficient in Australia.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As I've said, a lot of people in Australia may do an MBA whilst employed and in some cases will be given time of by an employer if they are considered of upper management potential for an organisation.
Just doing an MBA alone is not going to be all that meaninful when it comes to seeking new employment.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> Will MBIT or MBA from uni like RMIT will be more helpful ?


Without local Australian experience? I doubt it...


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

My experience, and not just in Oz, is that a MBA is great for experienced workers but nearly worthless to the inexperienced. The MBA is intended to create good managers and 'big picture' employees. Without experience you are not qualified to be a manager. 

In summary I think your friend cannot rely on the MBA to help him find employment initially, but if he truely learned from the course it should help him in his job once he finds one, and once some experience is gained, it will assist him in promotional opportunities.


----------



## newguy (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with the above comments. If you have browsed Australian's job seeking websites, you will find Australia values experience more than anything else. Without local experiences or similar experiences in other developed countries it is hard to land a job.


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks all .Looks like doing MBA / MS in Aus in better idea than doing it somewhere else especially when you are sure of settling in Aus after your PR.



newguy said:


> I agree with the above comments. If you have browsed Australian's job seeking websites, you will find Australia values experience more than anything else. Without local experiences or similar experiences in other developed countries it is hard to land a job.


----------

